# Angry Birds: Der Film - Deutscher Trailer zeigt, warum die Vögel so sauer sind



## SimonFistrich (10. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Angry Birds: Der Film - Deutscher Trailer zeigt, warum die Vögel so sauer sind* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Angry Birds: Der Film - Deutscher Trailer zeigt, warum die Vögel so sauer sind


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (10. Oktober 2015)

Sieht doch besser aus als angenommen


----------



## Blundrealer (10. Oktober 2015)

find auch dass es gar nicht übel aussieht


----------



## LOX-TT (10. Oktober 2015)

Die Story ist schonmal besser als die vom Spiel


----------



## kidou1304 (10. Oktober 2015)

naja das Aussehen solcher Filme ist heutzutage ja meist weniger das Problem, eher der sich oft wiederholende Plott. Finds zwar nice an sich, dass von dem Spiel nen Film in der optischen Quali kommt, aber der Trailer entlockte mir leider nich mal nen grinsen


----------



## Holyangel (11. Oktober 2015)

kidou1304 schrieb:


> naja das Aussehen solcher Filme ist heutzutage ja meist weniger das Problem, eher der sich oft wiederholende Plott. Finds zwar nice an sich, dass von dem Spiel nen Film in der optischen Quali kommt, aber der Trailer entlockte mir leider nich mal nen grinsen



So geht es mir auch. Scheint wohl nur für fans was zu werden (habe Angry Bird noch nie gespielt)


----------



## Enisra (11. Oktober 2015)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Die Story ist schonmal besser als die vom Spiel



auch wenn ich Angry Birds nach den Star Wars Angry Birds Kostümen für überhyped finde:
Also besser als der Super Mario Film oder Resident Evil kann der Film nur werden


----------

